# In need of alot of input



## brandon45 (Apr 4, 2008)

Okay so I walked into OutdoorWorld after a movie and now im hooked....the problem is im not sure what im hooked on just yet.

You see I live in Orlando and it is a city!!! I am fascinated by bows but im not sure if hunting is very accessible at the moment and after seeing bowfishing videos it looks like a great alternative. My original thought was to buy a hunting bow and hook it up for fishing in the meantime, after reading about how rough it is on equipment and how hunting bows arent necessarily as good im having second thoughts. I feel like given my situation and the time of year bowfishing is a lot more accessible and will scratch the itch i have. Do you think I should just get a bow for bowfishing and consider another purchase later on? or get a compound for hunting and rig it for fishing...p.s. I am planning on buying a gun for hunting too and as far as the bowfishing setup im not a man that skimps i like quality at a reasonable price, any suggestions??


----------



## mjoe (Jan 28, 2007)

buy a used bow at a garage sale or off ebay. you can buy a oneida on ebay for $100 if you keep an eye out. you live in a state where you could bowfishing all year long. its a pain in the butt to have to keep switching your bow over from a hunting bow to bowfishing bow. bowfishing bows are going to get beatup.

do a search, there are other bowfishing forums out there that have guys from florida who would be able to get you started bowfishing.


----------



## brandon45 (Apr 4, 2008)

i dont know what it is but i just want to buy new stuff for this i already got a used boat etc.

how strongly are yall against a hunting bow converted to bowfishing or do u think a barracuda bow is good?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

If you've got the money, get two bows. Just get a cheap, old junker bow from a pawn shop for bowfishing and a semi-junker for hunting. I wouldn't suggest getting a real expensive setup for either one right now, though. If you buy a brand new bow for $500+ and use it for hunting one season and decide to not hunt again, you're not going to get your money back. As where if you buy an older bow for $75-100, more than likely you can get the same amount if you resold it.

I got my bow for $85 at a pawn shop. It was already beated up so I had no problem using it for bowfishing. I used the same bow for 1/2 my bow hunting last season, too so it is possible to use just one bow, but it is a pain in the butt getting everything setup for the two different kinds of archery. My biggest problem was just getting prepped for bow hunting, I had sites and a rest on my bow so I had to be really careful when I went bowfishing.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

ya dont use one bow for both. last year i switched between my reel and sights daily so i could fish and hunt deer it gets sickening after a month and a 1/2


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

What really sucks is when you wear your string out from bowfishing and it snaps early in hunting season. I had taken a 4 day trip up north to camp and hunt. I drew back on the prospect of food for the reast of the seasons camping (nice fat doe) and BAM! String snapped. Crappiest thing was, I was only 20 or 30 minutes into my 4 day adventure. That ruined things pretty quickly.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

get a cheap beat up bow, or a bowfishing recurve, like the pse kingfisher (which is what i have) that are like $100 new. then get an ams reel, and arrows set up with ams sliders, and quality tips (i preffer muzzy). and a good bowfishing rest. the bow is the one thing that really doesnt matter for bowfishing, but the terminal tackle, and accessories should be the best you can get. i know alot of people preffer spincast reels, and for an experienced person, thats fine, but for a begginer, i think the retriever reel is best.

have fun, i hope you have alot of time and money on your hands, cause after that first fish, youll never look back.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

that last part of neb bo s post is the most important thing to remember ITS ADDICTING


----------



## sdrookie (May 21, 2006)

PSE Kingfisher and an AMS Retriever are my choice too! Great rig!


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

the kingfisher is a pretty nice bow, and I just sold mine (3 years old) with the origional kit for 150$ on ebay... I got mine for 80$ cause sheel's kept messin up my order... I have seen some go pretty cheap on there tho, so keep ur eyes open


----------



## AlpineArcher24 (Mar 1, 2008)

id just buy a seperate bow for bowfishing
Im using my old bow for bowfishing and it works great
Im positive u can find some carp in orlando cause im down here on vacation and have seen many spawning risht now


----------

